# My Saudi Cruze after matte color =)



## XFAISAL (Jun 30, 2011)

This is before

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-chevrolet-cruze-pictures/2562-my-saudi-2010-ls-cruze.html


and now after the new color and the new sound system


----------



## GFO_Hoffi (Jun 5, 2011)

nice
but looks bad for the world if u need drive eco :th_coolio:


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice! I would love it if you had some bigger wheels.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks like an LS model. Did you put in an aftermarket stereo? I see what appears to be a lot of speakers in the rear shelf.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

That is sick

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

That is incredibly nice XFAISAL! It looks like it could be some sort of secret government car or something a superhero would come rolling up in!

Sent from my DROID3


----------

